# Electric OPEL Combo & Jet ski



## evc-motors.eu (Feb 16, 2014)

BLDC MOTOR 25/50kW WITH GEARBOX


----------



## evc-motors.eu (Feb 16, 2014)

evc-motors.eu said:


> Hello
> 
> i would like show you my project- Electric Opel Combo with BLDC motors @ lithium battery. Range 140km per one charge
> 
> ...


The trunk floor after installing batteries increased approx 15cm













.


----------

